# ogni volta che + tempo verbale



## LucaFiorentini

Buongiorno a tutta questa splendida comunità. Inauguro la mia iscrizione a questo forum con un dubbio fresco fresco che non riesco a risolvere. 
Ho appena visto in un catalogo una tenda orribile che mai comprerei. Ho un dubbio sul modo e tempo da utilizzare nella subordinata retta da "ogni volta che" nella seguente frase:
[sottointeso:se la comprassi] 
vi lancerei contro un coltello ogni volta che POTREI/POTESSI/POSSO

Qual è il modo giusto di dire? 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## giginho

Ciao e benvenuto!

Io direi: le lancerei contro un coltello ogni volta che posso


----------



## LucaFiorentini

Grazie per la tua risposta. Quindi useresti il presente indicativo nonostante sia un'ipotesi che riguarda un fatto che difficilmente avverrà (perché non comprerò mai una tenda simile)?


----------



## giginho

beh, sì. Non sono un esperto, ma mi sembra che la protasi sia "se la comprassi", l'apodosi sia "le lancerei contro un coltello".

Ogni volta che posso non mi sembra far parte, grammaticalmente, del periodo ipotetico


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Ogni volta che posso non mi sembra far parte, grammaticalmente, del periodo ipotetico


Ma dipende da esso sia grammaticalmente che logicamente. Per esempio se non comprassi la tenda non potrei mai lanciare il coltello contro di essa. Propenderei per "potrei" na anche "potessi" credo sia corretto.
Detto questo, nella vita reale io direi "ad ogni occasione"


----------



## lorenzos

Concordo con @Pietruzzo.
Credo che sia corretto: 
- Andrei a Roma ogni volta che posso.
- Ogni volta che posso andrei a Roma.
ma:
- Se avessi un lavoro che ... andrei a Roma ogni volta che potrei/potessi.


----------



## symposium

Mmmm.... Io direi: "ogni volta che posso vado a Roma" (ho spesso la possibilità di andare a Roma e ci vado); "SE avessi un coltello te lo lancerei contro" (è un'ipotesi che difficilmente diventerà realtà). Secondo me a creare dubbi è proprio l'espressione "ogni volta che" che non è indicativa di una situazione ipotetica, ma di una situazione che effettivamente si presenta spesso. È diverso dire: "se potessi andare a Roma spesso, ci andrei ogni volta" e "ogni volta che...". Al limite: "ti tirerei contro un coltello ogni volta che me ne capitasse uno per le mani", ma che contorto!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Luca, benvenuto!
Personalmente la frase in esame non mi piace, ma vorrei esprimerti comunque il mio pensiero.


LucaFiorentini said:


> vi lancerei contro un coltello ogni volta che POTREI/POTESSI/POSSO
> 
> Qual è il modo giusto di dire?


Secondo me il modo e il tempo giusto sono l'indicativo presente, come giustamente suggerito da Giginho (ciao!) al #2.


LucaFiorentini said:


> Quindi useresti il presente indicativo nonostante sia un'ipotesi che riguarda un fatto che difficilmente avverrà (perché non comprerò mai una tenda simile)?


La condizione non ha alcuna importanza, e neppure il tipo di ipotesi.
Sintatticamente, nell'analisi del periodo, ci troviamo di fronte ad una subordinata temporale esplicita di primo grado introdotta dalla locuzione congiuntiva "_ogni volta che_", quindi dipendente dalla principale affermativa (l'apodosi) e non dalla subordinata condizionale di primo grado (la protasi).
Stabilito che ci troviamo di fronte ad una temporale dobbiamo ora stabilire il tipo di rapporto: anteriorità, contemporaneità, posteriorità.
Il rapporto temporale tra _lanciare_ e _potere_ è quello di contemporaneità, poiché con codesta frase si esprime che all'avverarsi della condizione «vi sarà lanciato contro un coltello in ogni momento possibile».
Normalmente quando la subordinata indica contemporaneità o posteriorità si usa l'indicativo, mentre quando indica posteriorità si usa il congiuntivo (nota: il condizionale, nella subordinata temporale, è raro; è necessario quello composto per esprimere il futuro dipendente da un tempo passato nella reggente: «[Se l'avessi comprata,] vi avrei lanciato contro un coltello ogni volta che avrei potuto.»).
Poi, esistono le sfumature semantiche che si possono ottenere in base al modo scelto nella subordinata in rapporto al verbo della reggente. In questo caso, coll'indicativo si ha una semplice subordinata temporale; col congiuntivo la subordinata diviene una temporale-ipotetica.

Per restare sulla causale della domanda, prendiamo un chiaro (e sciocco, lo so  ) esempio di periodo ipotetico di tipo irreale:
«Se Tizio fosse un uccello, volerebbe in cielo ogni volta che *può*.»; non «... ogni volta che *potesse*», bensì «Se Tizio fosse [fosse stato] un uccello, volerebbe [sarebbe volato] in cielo prima di essere catturato (prima che lo catturino [catturassero])», non «... prima che lo *catturano* [*catturavano*].»
Se invece si avesse un condizionale nella temporale: «Se Tizio fosse un uccello, volerebbe in cielo ogni volta che *potrebbe*.» sottintenderebbe un'altra condizionale, ad esempio «... se nessuno glielo impedisse». Mentre con l'indicativo la premessa è una forma di certezza, ad esempio «... potete starne certi».

Un altro motivo per cui non è possibile l'uso del congiuntivo in codesta temporale è il fatto che il suo soggetto è il medesimo della reggente, perciò è necessario l'indicativo (anche se sarebbe meglio cambiare il tipo di frase in implicita con _preposizione + infinito_).


Mie impressioni


----------



## icarus2029

Buonasera a tutti! Sono nuovo nel gruppo, anche se ho avuto modo di seguire, in precedenza- da spettatore esterno-, diversi thread molto interessanti all'interno di questo forum. Mi sono deciso a iscrivermi causa un dubbio che, da diversi giorni, mi turba non poco.

Ho notato che, in merito all'argomento, non sono molte le risposte date ( o, quantomeno, molte delle risposte fornite non sono poi così tanto chiare).

Convenzionalmente, dopo la formula "ogni volta che", l'impiego dei modi verbali è alquanto altalenante.
Nello specifico, mi sono balzate alla mente le seguenti frasi:

"Non vorrei che mi guardasse perché, ogni volta che mi guarderebbe, penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato".

"Non vorrei che tu facessi quei lavori fuori città perché, ogni volta che li faresti, dovresti stare fuori per molto tempo". 

Per quanto mi concerne - e per quanto mi permettano di affermare le mie umilissime e limitate competenze in materia -, dopo la formula "ogni volta che" sarei più propenso a utilizzare il modo condizionale, come negli esempi sopra riportati.

Ciononostante, mi capita spesso di sentire molte persone costruire frasi analoghe impiegando il congiuntivo imperfetto.
Mi piacerebbe, pertanto, sapere se i miei esempi siano errati e la ragione per cui ci sia un uso così vario dei modi verbali ogniqualvolta ci si trovi di fronte a questi casi (suppongo si tratti del differente valore - temporale/ condizionale - attribuito alla locuzione "ogni volta"). 

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte


----------



## bearded

icarus2029 said:


> ogniqualvolta ci si trovi di fronte a questi casi


Ciao, e benvenuto in questo forum!
Scrivendo ''ogniqualvolta ci si trovi di fronte...'' ti sei dato la risposta da solo: ci vuole il congiuntivo. Infatti a mio parere ''ogni volta che'' ed ''ogniqualvolta'' (ed anche ''qualora'') sono ...strettamente imparentati, anzi significano la stessa cosa. Si tratta di congiunzioni temporali che però contengono anche un significato ipotetico (es. ogniqualvolta ci si trovi = quando e qualora ci si trovi). In particolare i tuoi esempi rappresentano frasi contemporaneamente temporali ed ipotetiche, perché ci hai aggiunto anche l'apodosi.
- ..perché ogni volta che (=se/qualora) mi _guardasse _(non: guarderebbe) penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato
- ..perché ogni volta che (=se/qualora) li _facessi _(non: faresti) dovresti stare fuori.
La ragione per cui il condizionale non è corretto è la stessa per cui non è corretto nella protasi del periodo ipotetico: cioè sarebbe sbagliato dire ''se mi guarderebbe, penserebbe'' (ci vuole 'guardasse'), ed anche ''se li faresti, dovresti'' (ci vuole ''facessi''). Dunque, per quanto riguarda il modo ed il tempo, una frase introdotta da ''ogni volta che/ogniqualvolta'' si comporta come una frase ipotetica (protasi) introdotta da 'se'. Le regole sui modi e tempi del periodo ipotetico le puoi trovare in ogni manuale di grammatica.
Può darsi che altri contestino quanto ho scritto, ma questa è la mia - discutibilissima - opinione.


----------



## ohbice

Con _qualora _il discorso mi torna, con _ogni volta che _no.
Ma sono o.t., qui si sta parlando di ogniqualvolta.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Con _qualora _il discorso mi torna, con _ogni volta che _no.


Cioè tu diresti ''ogni volta che mi guarderebbe..'' ?!


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Scrivendo ''ogniqualvolta ci si trovi di fronte...'' ti sei dato la risposta da solo: ci vuole il congiuntivo. Infatti a mio parere ''ogni volta che'' ed ''ogniqualvolta'' (ed anche ''qualora'') sono... strettamente imparentati...


Qualora ci si *trovi *di fronte a un albero caduto è meglio non andagli addosso, ma aggirarlo.
Ogni volta che ci si *trova *di fronte a un albero caduto, è meglio non andagli addosso ma aggirarlo.
Con _ogni volta che _adopero l'indicativo. Sbaglio?


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Con _ogni volta che _adopero l'indicativo. Sbaglio?


In tal caso bisognerebbe dire "Non vorrei che mi guardasse perché, ogni volta che mi guarderà, penserà a quanto sono cambiato".
Fermo restando che la mia soluzione sarebbe "Non vorrei che mi guardasse, perché ogni volta penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato".


----------



## Francesco94

Concordo con quanto scritto da "bearded".

La risposta al tuo quesito, Luca, te la sei data da solo. La frase da te citata esprime un'ipotesi e - a mio avviso - la subordinata temporale esplicita si lega alla protasi, le quali debbono concordare reciprocamente nel modo e tempo verbale.

La congiunzione temporale _qualora_ - citata da "bearded" - è in un certo senso illuminante.
Il Treccani, in merito, cita:


> *qualóra* cong. [comp. di _quale_ e _ora_2]. – *1.* Quando e se, nel caso e nel momento che, con valore temporale e insieme ipotetico, e con il verbo sempre al congiuntivo (ormai in usi per lo più elevati o ricercati) [...]



La frase difatti - a mio avviso - si riduce nientemeno a: «Se comprassi la tenda, vi lancerei contro un coltello, ogniqualvolta/qualora/ogni volta che ne avessi la possibilità».

-------



ohbice said:


> Qualora ci si *trovi *di fronte a un albero caduto è meglio non andargli addosso, ma aggirarlo.
> Ogni volta che ci si *trova *di fronte a un albero caduto, è meglio non andargli addosso ma aggirarlo.



A questo punto, mi vien da pensare che in alcuni casi - come questo - la scelta sia stilistica e - secondo me - dettata dalla lingua colloquiale usata e sentita nella quotidianità non sempre sinonimo di correttezza grammaticale.
La frase potrebbe anche essere strutturata come segue: «Ogni volta che ci si trovasse di fronte a un albero caduto, sarebbe meglio non andargli addosso ma aggirarlo».



Pietruzzo said:


> Fermo restando che la mia soluzione sarebbe "Non vorrei che mi guardasse, perché ogni volta penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato".


«Non vorrei che mi guardasse, perché ogni volta [_che mi guardasse,_] penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato».
* «Non vorrei che mi guardasse, perché ogni volta [_che mi guarderebbe,_] penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato».
* «Non vorrei che mi guardasse, perché ogni volta [_che mi guarda,_] penserebbe a quanto sono cambiato».


----------



## bearded

Nel dare a Icarus la risposta #10, mi ero soprattutto preoccupato di negare che fossero giuste le soluzioni da lui proposte (e oggetto del suo dubbio)
- ogni volta che mi guarderebbe...
- ogni volta che faresti...
e la conclusione è stata che i modi e tempi dovrebbero essere gli stessi che ci sarebbero con un 'se'.
Chiaramente la congiunzione 'qualora' vuole solo il congiuntivo, e l'avevo scelta appositamente-- , ma non dimentichiamo che il  'se' ipotetico si può costruire benissimo anche con l'indicativo (ecco perché si distinguono ipotesi più o meno ''reali'' o realistiche:
- se qualcuno mi guarda, pensa.. / se qualcuno mi guarderà, penserà...
Allo stesso modo anche ''ogniqualvolta/ogni volta che'' ammettono l'indicativo (i due esempi di ohbice con l'albero sono entrambi giusti, è solo questione di stile): quello che non ammettono è il condizionale, per i motivi che ho già esposto.
Poi quando ohbice ha scritto che con ''ogni volta che'' non 'si trovava', mi è venuto il dubbio (e mi scuso se gli ho fatto torto) che approvasse il condizionale...


----------



## ohbice

Qualora ci si *trovi *di fronte a un albero caduto è meglio non andargli addosso, ma aggirarlo.
Ogni volta che ci si *trova *di fronte a un albero caduto, è meglio non andargli addosso ma aggirarlo.         


Francesco94 said:


> A questo punto, mi vien da pensare che in alcuni casi - come questo - la scelta sia stilistica e - secondo me - dettata dalla lingua colloquiale usata e sentita nella quotidianità non sempre sinonimo di correttezza grammaticale.


Non è la prima volta che mi dite che adopero una lingua "colloquiale", e comincio a pensare che veramente l'adopero  
Ma non ho capito se l'indicativo - nel caso che ho indicato sopra - è una scelta stilistica ed è anche corretta o è un errore, dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @ohbice "Ogni volta che adopero l'indicativo mi vengono dei dubbi" 
Ogni volta che leggo il forum imparo qualcosa.
"_Se leggo il forum imparo qualcosa_" non è un periodo ipotetico.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> se l'indicativo - nel caso che ho indicato sopra - è una scelta stilistica ed è anche corretta o è un errore, dal punto di vista grammaticale.


Secondo me è un scelta stilistica corretta. La versione con 'qualora+congiuntivo' è solo in un registro leggermente più elevato.



lorenzos said:


> "_Se leggo il forum imparo qualcosa_" non è un periodo ipotetico.


Secondo me lo è.  ''Se invece non lo leggo (altra ipotesi) non imparo nulla''.
Così come 'ogniqualvolta/qualora' sono congiunzioni temporali con anche valore ipotetico, questo tuo 'se' ha valore ipotetico ed anche temporale.
Il confine tra queste due funzioni è spesso molto labile o sottile.


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, ho fatto confusione con i precedenti "ogni volta che".
Confermo che _quando leggo il forum imparo sempre qualcosa._


----------



## Francesco94

ohbice said:


> Ma non ho capito se l'indicativo - nel caso che ho indicato sopra - è una scelta stilistica ed è anche corretta o è un errore, dal punto di vista grammaticale.





Francesco94 said:


> A questo punto, mi vien da pensare che in alcuni casi - come questo - la scelta sia stilistica _*ed anche*_ - secondo me - dettata dalla lingua colloquiale usata e sentita nella quotidianità non sempre sinonimo di correttezza grammaticale.


Mi scuso per non essere stato totalmente chiaro.


----------



## ohbice

Francesco94 said: 
"A questo punto, mi vien da pensare che in alcuni casi - come questo - la scelta sia stilistica _*ed anche*_ - secondo me - dettata dalla lingua colloquiale usata e sentita nella quotidianità non sempre sinonimo di correttezza grammaticale. "

Scusa Francesco ma in questi giorni "so' de coccio", e faccio veramente fatica. Il problema mio non sta (secondo me) in qell' "ed anche", ma nel "non sempre". Nel caso in questione 'sta lingua colloquiale *è sinonimo* o *non è sinonimo* di correttezza grammaticale?


----------



## Francesco94

ohbice said:


> Nel caso in questione 'sta lingua colloquiale *è sinonimo* o *non è sinonimo* di correttezza grammaticale?



Le due frasi sono connesse da una congiunzione coordinativa, giusto?
Nel caso in questione la scelta è stilistica dato che si può dire in entrambi i modi a secondo del registro più oppure meno elevato - come citato da "bearded".
La seconda frase si riferisce ad un discorso più generale riguardo all'uso dell'indicativo e congiuntivo o ciò che viene usato normalmente e ciò che sarebbe invece corretto a livello grammaticale - basti guardare la recente discussione sul singolare o plurale dopo il pronome relativo.

Per non uscire fuori tema - e per farla breve - la tua scelta è stilistica: usare l'indicativo o usare il congiuntivo è coretto; si tratta solo di un registro più elevato se si usa il congiuntivo.

Chiedo scusa a tutti se ho creato perplessità.


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Francesco94, di aver confermato nella sostanza il contenuto del mio #16. Se qualche volta risulto convincente, per me è una soddisfazione.


----------

